# Cockpit Panorama



## wheelsup_cavu (May 3, 2009)

I hope this hasn't been posted before and is in the right forum.
First thread I started outside of the one in the basic forum when I introduced myself.
----------

Some awesome cockpit Panorama's.
You can zoom in and rotate 360 degree's. 

Focke-Wulf 190 cockpit
Focke-Wulf 190 cockpit panorama in Hannover - 360 Cities

Messerschmitt Bf 109 cockpit
Messerschmitt Bf 109 cockpit panorama in Hannover - 360 Cities

Lockheed F-104G “Starfighter” cockpit
Lockheed F-104G ?Starfighter? cockpit panorama in Hannover - 360 Cities


Wheelsup


----------



## gumbyk (May 11, 2009)

Wow, I haven't seen that before, thanks for sharing


----------



## bigZ (May 11, 2009)

Nice find.

Supermarine Spitfire Mk XIV cockpit panorama in Hannover - 360 Cities


----------



## Von Frag (May 11, 2009)

On the 109, is that the breach for the canon in front of the control stick? If so there does not seem to be much room to nose the plane over.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2009)

Cooooooooolllllll !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

bigZ said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Supermarine Spitfire Mk XIV cockpit panorama in Hannover - 360 Cities


Thanks for the Spitfire Panorama bigZ. 



Von Frag said:


> On the 109, is that the breach for the canon in front of the control stick? If so there does not seem to be much room to nose the plane over.


I didn't notice it before you mentioned it but it does look to be limited. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. 


Wheelsup


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2009)

That's excellent, thanks!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 12, 2009)

Good stuff.. thanks


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2009)

Good finds, thanks for sharing.


----------

